# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart jewelry >  Eyecatcher, smart bracelet that fuses art, fashion and technology, LookSee Labs Inc., Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - LookSee Labs Inc.

"Eyecatcher: The Smart, Large-Display, Super-Charged Wearable" on Kickstater

----------


## Airicist

Article "LookSee, An E-Ink Smart Bracelet, Will Always Fit Your Mood"

by Jordan Crook 
January 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Fashion Forward Smart Bracelet

Published on Oct 29, 2015




> Using e-ink, the technology in Kindle displays, LookSee is redefining the style, function, and efficiency of smart wearable devices.
> 
> The display doesn't animate, and isn't in color – yet – but it's always-on for quick glancing, and lasts an entire year on one charge. And finally, it's actually a highly-customizable piece of jewelry instead of some "info device" that is trying to look stylish.
> 
> In The Making takes you behind the scenes of spectacular projects, people, and ideas while they are being created. Doc North travels the world to give viewers an inspirational look into what it takes to make scientific breakthroughs, create companies, and invent the future. Follow North to catch the next big thing while it’s still IN THE MAKING.

----------

